# We Have Received a Letter - Our 2019 Halloween Event Coming Soon



## Jeremy (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello everyone! As you have probably seen at the top of the site, we have received a letter from The Woods Expedition Guide. This is quite surprising because we haven't heard from him in almost two years after a relatively dangerous incident he mixed us us up in. This is what it says:



Letter received October 18 said:


> To Whom It May Concern,
> 
> I am currently en route to your town for business and will be seeking additional companions for hire. If interested, please be on the look out for anything that resembles a doll and notify me as soon as possible. More will be explained upon my arrival.
> 
> ...



Based on our estimates, we expect him to arrive between 10 PM tonight and 2:30 PM tomorrow eastern time. There are rumors that this is something that will tie four of our previous events together, which took place over the last four and a half years. That could be quite interesting if true, so be sure to check back over the next day as we wait for his arrival. I know many of you may already be afraid, but I think we should give him the benefit of the doubt and hear what he has to say. What do you think?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DONT TRUST THE GUIDE


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 18, 2019)

Yes!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Wasnt long until there was an offical post...



jer is actually guide

this better involve some actual dolls man


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

welp cool


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Omg this is really excited! :> Looking forward to hearing what he has to say! I never had the chance to participate in the other Woods expeditions, so if it's linked together, I'm going to need to check out the old posts! O: Excited for this! Thanks for the update!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

do we find dolls in posts, buy dolls, or find users with dolls to pm this mystery being about?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

This is going to be so confusing for me as someone who's never played the previous events, but looking forward to it !! And thank god it's in my timezone.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Omg this is really excited! :> Looking forward to hearing what he has to say! I never had the chance to participate in the other Woods expeditions, so if it's linked together, I'm going to need to check out the old posts! O: Excited for this! Thanks for the update!



(pretty sure they're all in the woods, if even viewable from there)


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

is the woods expedition guide finally gonna axe wix


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm new to this. What exactly are dolls on this website?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

ALL ABOARD THE HYPE TRAIN


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Please tell me one of the quests is creating/finding a friend for Wix (because of the whole doll thing)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "afraid" part of Jeremy's post contains free essence?



I didn't! Thanks for pointing that out!!


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "afraid" part of Jeremy's post contains free essence?



No but thanks for telling <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Sounds like this is gonna be a pretty big event!  I'm excited, so glad this is the weekend.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

It gives 30 free essence and it's redeemable code is called "FOREBODINGANTICIPATION"


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 18, 2019)

I accidentally clicked something and someone gave 30 fear essence. I don't know what I clicked though. Can someone tell me?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "afraid" part of Jeremy's post contains free essence?



I did now


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

When he is talking about dolls, does he mean internet ones (like Eggs), or real ones? If real ones, I got a ton of them in my room, and they’re all food plushies.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "afraid" part of Jeremy's post contains free essence?





Emolga59 said:


> I accidentally clicked something and someone gave 30 fear essence. I don't know what I clicked though. Can someone tell me?



You clicked "afraid" from Jeremy's post which gave out free essence! :>


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Grab onto your moris children, I sense a storm coming!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Wonder why it was exactly 30, maybe we'll need that much for the first aspect of participating ?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> I accidentally clicked something and someone gave 30 fear essence. I don't know what I clicked though. Can someone tell me?



You clicked the word "afraid".  I wouldn't have found it if Excalibur hadn't pointed it out.


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> When he is talking about dolls, does he mean internet ones (like Eggs), or real ones? If real ones, I got a ton of them in my room, and they?re all food plushies.



I hope real ones because I have a doll sitting here with a kinda creepy appearance


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> do we find dolls in posts, buy dolls, or find users with dolls to pm this mystery being about?



Until he arrives, we won't know too many details or why he's looking for dolls in the first place. In the meantime, let's write to him if we see any. 



Spoiler



(This thread is a pre-event thing and just for fun while we wait, but it may have a very minor effect on the actual event coming soon)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

how tf do some of you people have 600+ fe

did the system just never stop giving them out to some people?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Wonder why it was exactly 30, maybe we'll need that much for the first aspect of participating ?



Oh man, this is exciting :> Just going to need to find out at 10pm tonight! cx


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I had to look up the word Foreboding because my last brain cells were knocked out when I was hit over the head with that shovel.



spooky indeed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Also, if they're handing out Fear Essence now, does that mean it's a good thing?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Sounds like this is gonna be a pretty big event!  I'm excited, so glad this is the weekend.



rip my finals papers i'll see how much time i got man...


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> how tf do some of you people have 600+ fe
> 
> did the system just never stop giving them out to some people?



HAHAHA. Miharu and I cracked the code !! 

here and brewster's are still giving the essence but everywhere else doesn't really.


----------



## Moonfish (Oct 18, 2019)

I’ve never participated in the Halloween events  this is exciting!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> how tf do some of you people have 600+ fe
> 
> did the system just never stop giving them out to some people?



Earlier when they released the new currency it was easier to earn FE, you could earn a lot anywhere across the board, but now it's been limited/changed c:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Until he arrives, we won't know too many details or why he's looking for dolls in the first place. In the meantime, let's write to him if we see any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give us a chance to get a Weird Doll please


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Also, if they're handing out Fear Essence now, does that mean it's a good thing?



I hope it's a good thing and not a bad thing LOL I'm doomed if it's bad XD


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

TRUST NO ONE


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I hope it's a good thing and not a bad thing LOL I'm doomed if it's bad XD



Considering it was tied with the word "afraid" and is called "foreboding anticipation", who really knows LOL.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

but yeah, I actually do seriously wonder if it was meant to stop giving out the currency for periods, or if that was just some system glitch

I mean not much to do in the case of the latter, but it just seemed arbitrarily weird to stop at times


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

What kind of ghosts do you need to summon to get a Wix collectible?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> I hope real ones because I have a doll sitting here with a kinda creepy appearance



I don’t know if plushies based on food is creepy or cute.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Considering it was tied with the word "afraid" and is called "foreboding anticipation", who really knows LOL.



Ikr? XD Lets hope it's a good thing ahahaha! I'm still going to look around the forums to see if I can find any of these dolls it mentions :>


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2019)

Doll party!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t know if plushies based on food is creepy or cute.



They can be also count as adorably creepy


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



JACOB THIS IS AMAZING ahahahaha! Imagine if they did release another weird doll in different colors XD That'll be awesome


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



make my lime son a reality


----------



## Velvet Hearts (Oct 18, 2019)

This is going to be wild for my first event...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



that far left one

shouldn't that mean an orange doll exists somewhere too?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm very spooked out by all of this... I don't know if I'll survive.


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



omg I need that rainbow doll


----------



## Corrie (Oct 18, 2019)

I wonder if this means more weird doll collectibles!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

Corrie said:


> I wonder if this means more weird doll collectibles!



Or maybe, we get Wierd Dolls instead of Weird Dolls (which turn into candy when the magic fades).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

so I guess the tie-in events will be 2012 (weird doll release), 2014 (spooky toothpaste), 2017 (last time woods expedition guide was here until recently), and.... ????

maybe 2016, since that's when the guide joined us?

or maybe that shadowy pear wix posted indicates 2013? going by it, orange, and cake being the only shadowy variants we're aware of, and 2013 being the only halloween year that would match up to just those food items being available

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> Or maybe, we get Wierd Dolls instead of Weird Dolls (which turn into candy when the magic fades).



****in' reruns


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



Damn are they adorable, just imagine having a full line up with colorful Weird dolls


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ****in' reruns



Weird doll restock?!?  I'm down for it.  sorry Jacob xoxo


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Weird doll restock?!?  I'm down for it.  sorry Jacob xoxo



just keep on the lookout for hong kong bootlegs with slightly modified name spellings to avoid copyright lawsuits


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> or maybe that shadowy pear wix posted indicates 2013?



jacob posted that, wix posted a normal pear but idk imma just wait


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Maybe they'll let us keep the golden tools/throwing beans collectibles from 2016 this time


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'm very spooked out by all of this... I don't know if I'll survive.



I believe in you! You'll survive! C:< 

I'm just waiting for them to announce what this fear essence is all about LOL it's making me scared ahh


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



It looks pretty cool, but I expect to see all four of them turn to dust by November. The magic only thrives in October, not in any other month. But when they do, they will be called “????? ????”.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



Release all of these please and thank you


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> jacob posted that, wix posted a normal pear but idk imma just wait



oh lmao, guess I mixed up there

ok, so 2012, 2014, 2016, and 2017 years maybe?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> that far left one
> 
> shouldn't that mean an orange doll exists somewhere too?



oh, and also a blue doll


----------



## duckykate (Oct 18, 2019)

ooh yay!! this is my first halloween event im excited


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Release all of these please and thank you



I second this XD They are so cute hahaha


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Being dead isn't that bad. The staff even presents you with a cool UN color change



Sounds cool. I'm in!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

duckykate said:


> ooh yay!! this is my first halloween event im excited



Mine too !! I hope it doesn't depend TOO much on having knowledge of the previous ones.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Mine too !! I hope it doesn't depend TOO much on having knowledge of the previous ones.



I agree! If not, we'll have to be fast and try to catch up and see what the others were about :>


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> It looks pretty cool, but I expect to see all four of them turn to dust by November. The magic only thrives in October, not in any other month. But when they do, they will be called “????? ????”.



publicly available test collectible hype


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix is among us...


----------



## Wix (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix is viewing the thread, what could it mean...

EDIT: :O


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



me after i graduated


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Burning folders is bad for the environment. Also anyone think Wix resembles a doll?



Wix is an actual doll, so yes lol.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

oh i was beaten to my joke


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I agree! If not, we'll have to be fast and try to catch up and see what the others were about :>



tbh it's been so long, *I* don't even remember what the others were about, narratively speaking


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



Where did you get that pic of my burned math homework from the fifth grade?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Y'all look at what they did to our yellow candy!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Omg the yellow candy is so spooky now ahh ; v ; It's turned into a doll!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

oh god the yellow candy

thanks for the lineup update wix ilu


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

I dislike this doll can we have a picture of Wix instead


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

wix a homophobe confirmed


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

not Pierrot!!!!!!!! I hate this little guy


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Wtf? I need a Yellow Candy now


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Hahaha made a new lineup with these yellow candies XD


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> So maybe the hint is that by destroying our message folders, we'll find the next clue.



im pretty sure it was just an act of aggression against our king expedition guide


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> not Pierrot!!!!!!!! I hate this little guy



Oh it has a name?  This thing is creepy AF lmao.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 18, 2019)

omg not this doll no go away ://


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

has anyone with a doll in their possession tried doing anything with it yet?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> So maybe the hint is that by destroying our message folders, we'll find the next clue.



my 800+ notifications ain't going anywhere


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> has anyone with a doll in their possession tried doing anything with it yet?



Don't... don't try... don't touch the doll...


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> my 800+ notifications ain't going anywhere



I bet most of your notifications were from this year’s April Fool’s event (the best April Fool’s event I’ve seen).


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Hahaha made a new lineup with these yellow candies XD



Hahaha you're amazing Miharu!  I love it <3


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

I wonder if all the candies will turn into dolls...... hm.......


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> has anyone with a doll in their possession tried doing anything with it yet?



I would try deleting it but I've suddenly grown attached to it


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Are those all from April fools?





Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet most of your notifications were from this year’s April Fool’s event (the best April Fool’s event I’ve seen).



from everything

also, I misremembered. it's 680+

still a lot, and still going nowhere


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

So should we message the guide... about Pierrot? I have social anxiety I don't want to... I don't know what to say..


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> So maybe the hint is that by destroying our message folders, we'll find the next clue.



Nothing happened for me with this. :c


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> has anyone with a doll in their possession tried doing anything with it yet?



I checked to see if they added a configuration option(s), but nope


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

Send the yellow candy dolls to the guide? he IS in search of them.....


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Hahaha you're amazing Miharu!  I love it <3


Hahaha thanks Marshal! <3 



ZetaFunction said:


> I wonder if all the candies will turn into dolls...... hm.......


THEY DO LOL


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

I spoke of the devil. I talked about dolls turning into candy, now it’s candy turning into dolls.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> I wonder if all the candies will turn into dolls...... hm.......



Zeta that lineup is horrifying


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> So should we message the guide... about Pierrot? I have social anxiety I don't want to... I don't know what to say..



I've already messaged 3 times about 3 different things

I'm just getting ghosted


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> So should we message the guide... about Pierrot? I have social anxiety I don't want to... I don't know what to say..



im waiting in case it turns into any other clowns dolls


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I spoke of the devil. I talked about dolls turning into candy, now it’s candy turning into dolls.



Watch weird dolls will turn into candies now LMAO


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Watch weird dolls will turn into candies now LMAO



Full yellow candy lineup is now super spooky ; v ;


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've already messaged 3 times about 3 different things
> 
> I'm just getting ghosted



Fits the theme I guess


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

i just hope they remember the bee-flea incident before messing around too much


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I've already messaged 3 times about 3 different things
> 
> I'm just getting ghosted



I've done the same, no replies.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Teabagel said:


> Send the yellow candy dolls to the guide? he IS in search of them.....



sorry, but I need both my yellow candies for future rainbow lineups


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

I also messaged it and sent them a yellow candy, but nothing happened o:


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

I sent just for the goofs but i hope he enjoys them


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I also messaged it and sent them a yellow candy, but nothing happened o:



TY for your sacrifice 

too bad nothing's happened yet :c


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

What's the timezone for the 10PM arrival time estimation?
I live in Europe so heh


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> TY for your sacrifice
> 
> too bad nothing's happened yet :c



hahaha np at all XD

yeah, yet :>


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> What's the timezone for the 10PM arrival time estimation?
> I live in Europe so heh



should be edt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> What's the timezone for the 10PM arrival time estimation?
> I live in Europe so heh



Like 3:00 AM or 4:00 AM. Here in Texas, that’s 9:00 PM.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Like 3:00 AM or 4:00 AM. Here in Texas, that’s 9:00 PM.



Ugh.... guess I'll see tomorrow morning


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

ive been attacked


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Not Wis having 666 fear essence I-


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Like 3:00 AM or 4:00 AM. Here in Texas, that’s 9:00 PM.



Welp, of course it's happening again when I sleep. Hope I will not miss too much...


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> Based on our estimates, we expect him to arrive between 10 PM tonight and 2:30 PM tomorrow eastern time. There are rumors that this is something that will tie four of our previous events together, which took place over the last four and a half years.



Just realized Pierrot is from April Fool's Day 2015 which was 4.5 years ago so that is why he is here :eyes:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Not Wis having 666 fear essence I-



pfffft, who does he think he is, dethroning you from 3rd place.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, are we even for sure that something will happen at 10pm? It sounds like it could be any time from then to 2pm the next day.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> pfffft, who does he think he is, dethroning you from 3rd place.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, are we even for sure that something will happen at 10pm? It sounds like it could be any time from then to 2pm the next day.



I'm very frustrated. I was first but y'all had to farm harder than me!


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> pfffft, who does he think he is, dethroning you from 3rd place.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, are we even for sure that something will happen at 10pm? It sounds like it could be any time from then to 2pm the next day.



Wis with that 666 Fear Essence hahaha! 

Not sure! O: We'll find out once it happens, I'll definitely be on at 10pm XD


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'm very frustrated. I was first but y'all had to farm harder than me!



Miharu came from nowhere and killed us all.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'm very frustrated. I was first but y'all had to farm harder than me!



You have so much Fear Essence lmao.  Teach me your secrets!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Miharu came from nowhere and killed us all.



LOL! I was third for a while, then I was like, I need more Fear Essence XD


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> LOL! I was third for a while, then I was like, I need more Fear Essence XD



I'm waiting for you to be the first to break 1000 !!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I'm waiting for you to be the first to break 1000 !!



LOL Lets do it hahahaha! //goodbye 1k tbt LMAO


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Can you still earn bells?
Like, is that too much too ask?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> Can you still earn bells?
> Like, is that too much too ask?



Noooope. Wonder how long into the event we'll have to go without earning any TBT.


----------



## Ossiran (Oct 18, 2019)

Looking forward to see what this event is.


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You have so much Fear Essence lmao.  Teach me your secrets!



The "favorite [insert specie here] character" threads


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> LOL Lets do it hahahaha! //goodbye 1k tbt LMAO



What have you been doing to have almost 800 Fear Essence lol


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

I was grinding for that birthstone. Now I have to wait a year.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Those who are the most afraid should find peace in eternal rest
> 
> Oh I do wonder whom among us might be the first to go



what do you know...………………………...


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> LOL! I was third for a while, then I was like, I need more Fear Essence XD



Miharu already fell for the Fear Essence trap... Be careful people...


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> I was grinding for that birthstone. Now I have to wait a year.



I hope TBT comes back soon enough for you !!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What have you been doing to have almost 800 Fear Essence lol



I'm starting to think the system didn't stop giving it out to some people....


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> What have you been doing to have almost 800 Fear Essence lol


LOL Just chatting on threads XD They made it really easy to earn yesterday morning? But then things got changed hahaha so now you can only earn a decent amount by posting in here and brewster's cafe. You can earn 0.7 FE for posting in basement too :> 



Hat' said:


> Miharu already fell for the Fear Essence trap... Be careful people...


Save me


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm starting to think the system didn't stop giving it out to some people....



Miharu and I have been posting nonstop all day, and figured out many hours ago which boards were still working. That's how she's obtained so much !  

but the system was super broken yesterday for sure, it was randomly stopping for people and coming back at random times.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm starting to think the system didn't stop giving it out to some people....



Rigged.  I was at 120 forever yesterday >:c


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'm starting to think the system didn't stop giving it out to some people....



Nope, I didn't find anything wrong with the system, you just needed to post during certain times. Earlier yesterday I believe, it was VERY easy to earn Fear Essence to the point where I thought it would be bad to earn hahaha Bumping threads, posting in the basement, etc gave you a lot of FE. Then after a couple of hours, they stopped giving FE in TBT Marketplace, Brewster's Cafe, and limited it to just 0.7 in the Basement. Now you can still earn ~10 FE depending on the amount of words you have in your post in this thread, Brewster's Cafe, and the "New Currency" thread.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Rigged.  I was at 120 forever yesterday >:c



Yep, I was in the 400s yesterday afternoon and it stopped completely. it didn't start giving me fear essence again until around noon today. (In EST time)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Miharu and I have been posting nonstop all day, and figured out many hours ago which boards were still working. That's how she's obtained so much !
> 
> but the system was super broken yesterday for sure, it was randomly stopping for people and coming back at random times.


Yeah! :> We've both been posting so much all day and figuring out a lot of things hahaha! 

I thought maybe they were trying to fix some currency or testing something out with FE O: Assuming they don't want us to be able to earn FE as quickly as when it was happening earlier.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah! :> We've both been posting so much all day and figuring out a lot of things hahaha!
> 
> I thought maybe they were trying to fix some currency or testing something out with FE O: Assuming they don't want us to be able to earn FE as quickly as when it was happening earlier.



Agreed ! And the circumstances of it have changed so many times just today !  
We've been posting for like five hours though LMAO, to give people an estimate of how long you have to post to grind.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Wait I'm a derp LMAO I remember it being stopped for a little too LOOOL


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Rigged.  I was at 120 forever yesterday >:c



I demand 310 fear essence as compensation for broken systems


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Wait I'm a derp LMAO I remember it being stopped for a little too LOOOL



I fell asleep really early yesterday and was off the forums for a LONG time, so if it came back earlier than noon EST today, I'd have no idea anyway.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Agreed ! And the circumstances of it have changed so many times just today !
> We've been posting for like five hours though LMAO, to give people an estimate of how long you have to post to grind.



LOL YES!! earlier you couldn't earn any Fear Essence for posting in Brewster's Cafe, and now you can earn ~10 fear essence if your post is lengthy and not just one word/one sentence replies hahaha! I do like it this way since it promotes more activity on the forums :>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

I'd really like to understand how this system works, since it seems so random at times.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Nope, I didn't find anything wrong with the system, you just needed to post during certain times. Earlier yesterday I believe, it was VERY easy to earn Fear Essence to the point where I thought it would be bad to earn hahaha Bumping threads, posting in the basement, etc gave you a lot of FE. Then after a couple of hours, they stopped giving FE in TBT Marketplace, Brewster's Cafe, and limited it to just 0.7 in the Basement. Now you can still earn ~10 FE depending on the amount of words you have in your post in this thread, Brewster's Cafe, and the "New Currency" thread.



I mean maybe, but from what I could gather even the times people stopped earning yesterday was inconsistent

plus there were some periods where I went back to earning like 2 times and then it just stopped again, even in the same areas

idk


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I fell asleep really early yesterday and was off the forums for a LONG time, so if it came back earlier than noon EST today, I'd have no idea anyway.



hahaha I stopped posting after I reached like 200 I think yesterday because I was scared it was bad to earn XD So I went off tbt for most of the day yesterday LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> I mean maybe, but from what I could gather even the times people stopped earning yesterday was inconsistent
> 
> plus there were some periods where I went back to earning like 2 times and then it just stopped again, even in the same areas
> 
> idk



Sorry, cross out what I said about not finding anything wrong LOL I'm a derp and just forgot XD There was a time where it completely stopped hahaha

I'm assuming they were just testing some things out so had to stop us from earning FE O: Not sure either XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'd really like to understand how this system works, since it seems so random at times.



Same! We've been trying to figure it out by testing threads throughout the day hahaha!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean maybe, but from what I could gather even the times people stopped earning yesterday was inconsistent
> 
> plus there were some periods where I went back to earning like 2 times and then it just stopped again, even in the same areas
> 
> idk



I had this happen yesterday as well and it was definitely documented by multiple users in the New Currency thread !! I think they hadn't figure out the circumstances they wanted to put in place for FE yet and it was really wonky. 

Today it seems alright though, the boards were changed over a few times in terms of which you could earn from. And now TBT is gone completely, so I think it's figured out now.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh, I got TBT again? Does it work again?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> And now TBT is gone completely



well how tf am I supposed to get galaxy egg funds now?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm confused.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Really looking forward to this event c:< Can't wait to see what events and collectibles will be up for us!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> I'm confused.



don't be confused, be terrified


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2019)

How is everyone on the top posters list finding so many places to post?? I guess the downside of being consistently active is that I've already posted in every thread I can, so now I have less opportunities to acquire fear essence


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Oh, I got TBT again? Does it work again?



Really? I've not noticed it's back, where did you post to get some?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

cornimer said:


> How is everyone on the top posters list finding so many places to post?? I guess the downside of being consistently active is that I've already posted in every thread I can, so now I have less opportunities to acquire fear essence



Oh that is definitely true. I had to go a couple pages back to find anything to cough cough spam cough cough type in.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

cornimer said:


> How is everyone on the top posters list finding so many places to post?? I guess the downside of being consistently active is that I've already posted in every thread I can, so now I have less opportunities to acquire fear essence



I've just been posting in this thread and earlier before the announce in Brewster's Cafe and the "New Currency" Thread :> Basement helps a little too, but only gives 0.7 fear essence per post haha


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Really? I've not noticed it's back, where did you post to get some?



It was only like 3 TBT, got them after I posted at the Re-Tail. Just noticed this as I had the whole time only
6 TBT and now I have 9.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> It was only like 3 TBT, got them after I posted at the Re-Tail. Just noticed this as I had the whole time only
> 6 TBT and now I have 9.



Interesting !! that board is one of the few that doesn't really generate fear essence.... 
Maybe so others can still reliably trade?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> It was only like 3 TBT, got them after I posted at the Re-Tail. Just noticed this as I had the whole time only
> 6 TBT and now I have 9.



Thanks for pointing that out! O: I'm usually never in that thread anymore since I don't play AC:NL as much compared to before! Waiting for AC:NH to come out c:< Glad to see you can earn tbt in some places at least! cx


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> don't be confused, be terrified



Of what?
Someone explain please.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Of what?
> Someone explain please.



The dolls, the fear essence, everything this event has to offer : ^) XD


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Of what?
> Someone explain please.



spooky scary skeletons, and the dolled up friends they'll bring along


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

So I contact the Woods Expedition Guide if I find dolls?

I haven't gone a full year in tbt yet (ignore my join date) so I'm new to this. I never even participated in a Halloween event but I sure would like to.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> So I contact the Woods Expedition Guide if I find dolls?
> 
> I haven't gone a full year in tbt yet (ignore my join date) so I'm new to this. I never even participated in a Halloween event but I sure would like to.



We have no idea XD I've tried to contact the Woods Expedition Guide, but nothing has happened yet :3


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> So I contact the Woods Expedition Guide if I find dolls?
> 
> I haven't gone a full year in tbt yet (ignore my join date) so I'm new to this. I never even participated in a Halloween event but I sure would like to.



Supposedly, but I've tried contacting them about it and nothing's happened. Miharu's even sent a doll and had nothing happen, I'm pretty sure?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Supposedly, but I've tried contacting them about it and nothing's happened. Miharu's even sent a doll and had nothing happen, I'm pretty sure?



Yeah, can confirm that sending the Woods Expedition Guide a yellow candy (doll) and a message didn't do anything yet. o:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Of what?
> Someone explain please.



Everything.  Nothing is safe, assume everything is out to get you.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Also are we just going to ignore everything spooky Excalibur is typing??? 

I mean that in the sense of WTF do they know or is that a staple of their character ~


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Also are we just going to ignore everything spooky Excalibur is typing???
> 
> I mean that in the sense of WTF do they know or is that a staple of their character ~



Wait did I miss something o __ o


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Also are we just going to ignore everything spooky Excalibur is typing???



come to think of it.... yes, actually

barely even noticed he was around in here


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Wait did I miss something o __ o



Excalibur has been typing really uh spooky sentences every once in a while, suggested someone could be a doll, gave ideas for what things could mean, I think was even the person who pointed out that you could earn FE from Jeremy's post???

Excalibur if you're just trolling us, you've got me 100% xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Excalibur has been typing really uh spooky sentences every once in a while, suggested someone could be a doll, gave ideas for what things could mean, I think was even the person who pointed out that you could earn FE from Jeremy's post???



Yeah! I remember he was definitely the person who pointed out that Jeremy's post gave out free Fear Essence if you clicked on "afraid"!! That was a really nice catch :> I didn't notice the others though, the thread has been going by pretty fast XD


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur is working behind the scenes of this whole event


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah! I remember he was definitely the person who pointed out that Jeremy's post gave out free Fear Essence if you clicked on "afraid"!! That was a really nice catch :> I didn't notice the others though, the thread has been going by pretty fast XD



I'm 'bout to go back and quote everything this man's said LOL.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> Excalibur is working behind the scenes of this whole event&#55357;&#56397;


:eyes: Excalibur give us some more hints :> 



Laconic said:


> I'm 'bout to go back and quote everything this man's said LOL.



Please do LOL


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Okay, now that's a bit strange, I posted at the New Horizons board, got TBT there but more than I thought? 
Alright then...


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm very confused to what's going on, but exciting nonetheless xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Okay, now that's a bit strange, I posted at the New Horizons board, got TBT there but more than I thought?
> Alright then...



Omg! You jumped up to quite a bit! O:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Has anyone noticed that the "afraid" part of Jeremy's post contains free essence?





Excalibur said:


> Well I was aleady killed once in the woods.





Excalibur said:


> I had to look up the word Foreboding because my last brain cells were knocked out when I was hit over the head with that shovel.





Excalibur said:


> So they're already among us? Could anyone be a doll in disguise?





Excalibur said:


> The reason why it was connected to the word "afraid" is simply because by clicking on it you're saying that you're indeed afraid. Your fear then gets made into Fear essence.





Excalibur said:


> So maybe the hint is that by destroying our message folders, we'll find the next clue.





Excalibur said:


> Those who are the most afraid should find peace in eternal rest
> 
> Oh I do wonder whom among us might be the first to go





Excalibur said:


> Ooh isn't it fun wallowing in your own innocence! Thank you, I had almost forgotten what life used to be like. The blessing of being afraid is something that you definitely cannot find in the afterlife...



Everything he posted that seemed off. He also was the first to notice that Wix was watching the thread, before Wix even commented.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Everything he posted that seemed off. He also was the first to notice that Wix was watching the thread, before Wix even commented.



that's highly suspicious...... now I'm scared even more


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Omg! You jumped up to quite a bit! O:



Really confused about how getting TBT works right now. Posting at the New Leaf board also gives you TBT 
it seems.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> that's highly suspicious...... now I'm scared even more



He also was lurking in this thread this entire time until I mentioned this LOL. I'm spooked...


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Everything he posted that seemed off. He also was the first to notice that Wix was watching the thread, before Wix even commented.



Okay yeah, that's pretty scary LOL

Also the "Oh I do wonder whom among us might be the first to go", I think if anyone's going to get killed, it's probably me LOL //send help

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miss Lazuli said:


> Really confused about how getting TBT works right now. Posting at the New Leaf board also gives you TBT
> it seems.



Yeah! I got 2.5 bells from posting in the New Horizons thread!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Really confused about how getting TBT works right now. Posting at the New Leaf board also gives you TBT
> it seems.



Me too. Not sure why everything's changing again....


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

WIX POSTED OMG

I didn't know it was like, alive lol


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

yall are really just scalping excalibur for a whole page huh dude just likes to pay attention


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Okay yeah, that's pretty scary LOL
> 
> Also the "Oh I do wonder whom among us might be the first to go", I think if anyone's going to get killed, it's probably me LOL //send help
> 
> ...



Well, there is SPIRIT tokens...… 

Bye, Miharu, it was nice knowing you. xD You're so close to 1000 too !!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> yall are really just scalping excalibur for a whole page huh dude just likes to pay attention


Yeah, he's paying really good attention XD I'm just spooked 



Laconic said:


> Well, there is SPIRIT tokens...?
> 
> Bye, Miharu, it was nice knowing you. xD You're so close to 1000 too !!!



LOL pls no, once I hit 1000 I'm off LOL (actually need to do some errands :> )


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> yall are really just scalping excalibur for a whole page huh dude just likes to pay attention



It's the contrary !! I'm impressed and thoroughly spooked.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

im not serious lmao its just funny

idk why i keep coming here though jeremy said 10pm my time and it's just turned 5. ._.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> im not serious lmao its just funny
> 
> idk why i keep coming here though jeremy said 10pm my time and it's just turned 5. ._.



Yeah XD I set an alarm just in case I lose track of time! Less than 5 hours until we find out what's going to happen haha!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah XD I set an alarm just in case I lose track of time! Less than 5 hours until we find out what's going to happen haha!



Hopefully we get some worthwhile information !!! Otherwise, we wasted so much time here today xD


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

What dolls?
I really am confused, or is this something only people that have been here for years would understand?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Hopefully we get some worthwhile information !!! Otherwise, we wasted so much time here today xD


Hahaha it's ok :> I'm having a lot of time chatting and posting around the threads with this event XD



Constantine said:


> What dolls?
> I really am confused, or is this something only people that have been here for years would understand?


So far all we know is that yellow candies are now spooky dolls XD We'll find out more details when they release more information tonight!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

or tomorrow


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm not earning anymore essence I'm about to snap


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'm not earning anymore essence I'm about to snap



Wait what?? I've been earning some by posting here and in Brewster's Cafe O: I hope it's not glitched out for you!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, I just earned some for posting here too! Earned the usual 0.7 amount in basement as well o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omg the yellow candy is no longer a doll now! o __ o


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Yellow candy is just yellow candy now?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Yellow candy is just yellow candy now?



I wonder what's going to turn into the doll next o__o


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

THE YELLOW CANDY HAS BEEN RELEASED


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm also still getting fear essence for posting in here, but bells the NL section. c:

I wonder if it'll go to a different colored candy now?


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 18, 2019)

Looking forward to tonight!!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Yellow candies are now free of these evil doll spirits! C:<


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

And what happens to people who reported those candies as changing or sent them in?  I wonder if anything will come from that...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

oh gdi now I need to fix my lineup again

think I'll just hold this and wait out of laziness


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Wait what?? I've been earning some by posting here and in Brewster's Cafe O: I hope it's not glitched out for you!!




I posted in the AC section and a bit in the basement but it didn't give me any essence from the AC section, and I didn't get essence for every post in the basement... I earned some bells for the AC section, but no essence, somehow


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> And what happens to people who reported those candies as changing or sent them in?  I wonder if anything will come from that...


I'm curious about the same thing! cx Going to need to keep our eyes out for the next dolls that arrive :>



Hat' said:


> I posted in the AC section and a bit in the basement but it didn't give me any essence from the AC section, and I didn't get essence for every post in the basement... I earned some bells for the AC section, but no essence, somehow


Yeah for the basement you need to post like 2 times to earn 1.4 fear essence haha XD I tested out the NH thread and I got tbt, but no FE there either O:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Are you at least getting fear essence here Hat? o:


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

What is the letter at the top of the page for?
Can someone explain in a way that isn't a riddle?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> What is the letter at the top of the page for?
> Can someone explain in a way that isn't a riddle?



Random collectibles are turning into dolls, and we're meant to report these changes to that person in the link. But nobody knows what any of this is about yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> What is the letter at the top of the page for?
> Can someone explain in a way that isn't a riddle?



spooky halloween event teaser

as for the contents, that's for you to try and figure out


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Pierrot (Oct 18, 2019)

Who said my name three times?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Omg Pierrot is here!!!


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Do I get a prize if I say your name three times? :>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?



Welcome to the fun Pierrot


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?



Pierrot, Pierrot, Pierrot, we welcome you :> There were many of you disguised as yellow candies!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm shook-- I have a feeling this is gonna be the biggest spoopiest Halloween yet


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> I'm shook-- I have a feeling this is gonna be the biggest spoopiest Halloween yet



Same here, I'm actually pretty spooked right now hahaha I don't do well with dolls ; v ;


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What's interesting is that you all seem to like to ask the question "why" but nobody thinks to stop and listen.



I'm too new to make much sense, have mercy. 

Maybe his statement "Those who are the most afraid should find peace in eternal rest

Oh I do wonder whom among us might be the first to go", means that once someone reaches a certain amount of FE they'll get a spirit token? 
"The blessing of being afraid is something that you definitely cannot find in the afterlife..." 

He pointed out that afraid in Jeremy's post gave FE, so maybe no FE if we "die", as he supposedly has?  Maybe this is also talking about FE to Spirit Token?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Same here, I'm actually pretty spooked right now hahaha I don't do well with dolls ; v ;



Creepy dolls and clowns are my worst fear...... if Wix is here then something big is gonna happen


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?



Hmmm.... Do I do another deep dive for this one?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Omg Miharu you're the first to hit 1k fear essence LOL damb.


----------



## roseflower (Oct 18, 2019)

Oooh 	exciting, looking forward to the event
But I'm also very confused ^^

Hi, Pierrot...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Oh the curse is lifted?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Creepy dolls and clowns are my worst fear...... if Wix is here then something big is gonna happen



SAME! I can't do creepy dolls and clowns are somewhat okay, but I'm not fond of them ; __ ; Definitely fearful of them both ahhh


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> SAME! I can't do creepy dolls and clowns are somewhat okay, but I'm not fond of them ; __ ; Definitely fearful of them both ahhh



I'm not a fan of clowns either.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> SAME! I can't do creepy dolls and clowns are somewhat okay, but I'm not fond of them ; __ ; Definitely fearful of them both ahhh



Miharu you have 1009 Fear Essence holy crap lmao


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Omg Miharu you're the first to hit 1k fear essence LOL damb.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Miharu you have 1009 Fear Essence holy crap lmao



LOL I'm lowkey actually pretty afraid of whats to come with this.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Miharu you have 1009 Fear Essence holy crap lmao



And we still don't know if it's a good or bad thing yet !! xD


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> And we still don't know if it's a good or bad thing yet !! xD



I'm really hoping it's a good thing and not a bad thing //sweats


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> LOL I'm lowkey actually pretty afraid of whats to come with this.



Either you're gonna get a lot of prizes or you're doomed xD Let's hope fear essence is a good thing....


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Either you're gonna get a lot of prizes or you're doomed xD Let's hope fear essence is a good thing....



I'm leaning more towards being doomed LOL


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

actually you can send people fear essence and it's confirmed that it was fixed like that so maybe it IS a good thing?

:thonk:


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Omg Zeta, you actually scared me LOL I was like "Fear Essence" message?? Then it was just you sending me 0 fear essence LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

WIX IS HERE


----------



## Wix (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Creepy dolls and clowns are my worst fear...... if Wix is here then something big is gonna happen


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



Hi Mr.Wix please don't hurt me ; v ;


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



NO

NO



NO


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



We all float down here.  Also, I'm terrified.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



Aww, isn't IT adorable!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm terrified I hope they never release red balloon collectibles omg


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

The dolls have taken over my red turnips now!!! D:


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



Wix is finally going to give us red balloon collectibles?? He's got my vote.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Wix is finally going to give us red balloon collectibles?? He's got my vote.



vanessa do not follow him down that sewer hole do not


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Apparently Red Turnips are cursed now.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 18, 2019)

Jacob said:


> Doll party!



aww, what cuties!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wix said:


>



can i have one, wix?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Ohhhh, I was sure it was going to be more candies. Poor turnips, at least we can assume they won't be cursed for long !


----------



## Wix (Oct 18, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> can i have one, wix?


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



This actually made me giggle LOL


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



no no no no, I don't like this


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

ok i have to know the tbt lore are wix and pierrot friends or will they fight


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## roseflower (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> This actually made me giggle LOL



Yeah, Wix is rather harmless compared to Zipper T. Bunny


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

satan begone


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Wix said:


>



I remember this gif.  Looking spooky!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?



So, maybe I'm reading too much into things xD 
But I went back to see who mentioned Pierrot, and it was Hat twice and Cornimer once. 
so ripppp, not sure what this means. 
besides beetlejuice


----------



## Heyden (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?


Can I have my pear back please...?


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> satan begone



I was just about to post that.

For some reason Wix always looked like a bird to me.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?



Ugh, not you.  How did I miss this?


----------



## Locket (Oct 18, 2019)

i've participated in basically all the events since i've joined but i feel like my memory is gonna fail me n im quite afraid


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Who said my name three times?



hello, beautiful


----------



## Jacob (Oct 18, 2019)

Turn my flea into a dark candy!!


please :]


----------



## cornimer (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> So, maybe I'm reading too much into things xD
> But I went back to see who mentioned Pierrot, and it was Hat twice and Cornimer once.
> so ripppp, not sure what this means.
> besides beetlejuice



oops


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Fear Essence seems to have stopped again? Haven't been earning any since around 6:10pm EST


----------



## Pierrot (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> hello, beautiful



Oh my.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Pierrot said:


> Oh my. &#55357;&#56883;


Pierrot flirtin' in chat 

and Wix is still watching us too.... 

explain


----------



## seeds (Oct 18, 2019)

what is this fear essence stuff hmm


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

wix please take over a collectible too


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

seeds said:


> what is this fear essence stuff hmm



That's what I want to know!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

seeds said:


> what is this fear essence stuff hmm



scary, probably


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

I've never had the pleasure of meeting Wix, Pierrot or the Woods Expedition guide before. I'm excited to meet you all! I think Wix looks a tiny bit like Jack Skellington & Pierrot looks like an adorable little jester. Also I'm loving all the different Weird Dolls by Jacob!

This event looks devilishly fun!


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Also I'm loving all the different Weird Dolls by Jacob!



not to traumatize everyone but the weird dolls are stock images lol

https://findicons.com/search/cloth-doll


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

The Jack collectibles are now Wix collectibles!! I love it! Can we get a Wix collectible?!


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

The Wix collectible is so cute!! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Yay, I've got Wix in my sidebar!  I'd love a permanent collectible of him.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> not to traumatize everyone but the weird dolls are stock images lol
> 
> https://findicons.com/search/cloth-doll



There are even more?! Oh my gersh! I want them all! Must have Weird Doll sig.....


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Valzed said:


> The Jack collectibles are now Wix collectibles!! I love it! Can we get a Wix collectible?!





Miharu said:


> The Wix collectible is so cute!! <3





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yay, I've got Wix in my sidebar!  I'd love a permanent collectible of him.



yall better stop this right now


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

I want a little Voodoo Doll.
They are cool.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> not to traumatize everyone but the weird dolls are stock images lol
> 
> https://findicons.com/search/cloth-doll



I think all the images they're posting are, right? I know the burning folders one was too.

Edit: oo, and FE is still not coming through. :c


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> yall better stop this right now



But I can't help it. The Wix collectible is cute...


----------



## HotNotHut (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm so confused on this event xD


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 18, 2019)

owo Looks spOwOpy now.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

HotNotHut said:


> I'm so confused on this event xD



Me too, but it sounds fun.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

CheryllACNL said:


> owo Looks sp*OwO*py now.



what's this? OwO


----------



## Zane (Oct 18, 2019)

based Wix pls possess a collectible i actually own


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What would you do if all of your collectibles vanished?



Good question. Hmm... while I do enjoy my collectibles I don't think I'd be upset over losing them for very long. I know they're just pixels and we could lose them if the servers get a virus or get hacked so I've always kept that in the back of my mind for as long I've been collecting.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What would you do if all of your collectibles vanished?



Be pretty sad, since I don't collect them. The ones I have were random gifts friends dropped on me. They're not anything special in the collectible world, but they're memories of someone thinking of me and wanting to give me a gift for no reason. So they're special to me. 

Why'd you even instill this fear in us?!? xD Surely that can't be something that would happen.


----------



## hestu (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What would you do if all of your collectibles vanished?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What would you do if all of your collectibles vanished?



I wouldn't be very happy about it.  I've put a lot of effort into getting some of them and others are gifts from my friends that I treasure.  Long story short, it'd suck.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hestu said:


> View attachment 228426



Lol yes, exactly.  Especially in your case holy crap.


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Be pretty sad, since I don't collect them. The ones I have were random gifts friends dropped on me. They're not anything special in the collectible world, but they're memories of someone thinking of me and wanting to give me a gift for no reason. So they're special to me.
> 
> Why'd you even instill this fear in us?!? xD Surely that can't be something that would happen.



That's what I do with all of my unused collectibles. I either sell them to shops to make bells or give them away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> What would you do if all of your collectibles vanished?



I'd be depressed. I feel like I try to hard with collectibles

I literally got a loan from someone just for a collectible


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Food for thought



NOT MY CAKE ;;


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Food for thought



I wonder if this is supposed to represent the Chocolate Cake collectible specifically or all cake collectibles....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> If put in the situation where you were made to choose between dying or having to watch a friend die, how would you make your decision?



Somehow I missed this question. I'd rather die. As for how I made the decision I figured one of 2 outcomes might be possible. The first, if I chose to die perhaps my friend's life would be spared. Knowing my friend was able to live on would make me happy in the afterlife. The second option I thought of was that it's possible my friend & I are both going to die. In that case I would not wish to watch my friend's final moments so I would rather die first.


----------



## Aniko (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm really confused about that doll. Not talking about the collectible I guess


----------



## Trundle (Oct 18, 2019)

i am utterly spooked


----------



## Hat' (Oct 18, 2019)

What did I miss sisters??? What’s that weird collectible?


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 18, 2019)

please notice me woods expedition guide


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

Hat' said:


> What did I miss sisters??? What’s that weird collectible?



Let's see...Jack collectibles are currently Wix collectibles and Excalibur has put the fear of losing all of our collectibles into us along with some "food for thought" that involves a cake getting smooshed. I'm not sure what else you might have missed.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Let's see...Jack collectibles are currently Wix collectibles and Excalibur has been roleplaying an anime villain. I'm not sure what else you might have missed.



ftfy


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> So would I be right to presume that you'd all do whatever it takes to keep your prized collectibles? Sounds magnificent! As most of you are already aware, we're a bit short on the souls we needed to collect for this year. You think TBT is spooky now? Just you wait until you know who finds out we don't have enough souls to offer.
> 
> Volunteers would be greatly appreciated...



Are we volunteering our souls to keep our collectibles or our collectibles to keep our souls? I just want to double check the fine print before volunteering.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> So would I be right to presume that you'd all do whatever it takes to keep your prized collectibles? Sounds magnificent! As most of you are already aware, we're a bit short on the souls we needed to collect for this year. You think TBT is spooky now? Just you wait until you know who finds out we don't have enough souls to offer.
> 
> Volunteers would be greatly appreciated...



I offered my Soul in that link Jeremy posted.

What am I doing?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

yay thank you wix


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> ftfy



Thank you! lol!


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Almost 10 bois


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Who is Wix?

What is Wix?


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Almost 10 bois



and then another 16 hour window to wait after that!

no shade i just really hope no one stays up late waiting for it to start lol


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> and then another 14 hour window to wait after that!
> 
> no shade i just really hope no one stays up late waiting for it to start lol



HAHAHA, fr. I’m lucky it’s in my timezone so I haven’t had to go out of my way yet. 
Hope we get a lil’ something before I sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


>



Legit going to snap our collectables.


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


>



ok grimace


----------



## Aniko (Oct 18, 2019)

How much fear does it take to have our spirit taken?


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

NOOO!! As much as I love Jack I'm sorry to see Wix go. Bye-bye, Wix, I'll miss you....


----------



## Miharu (Oct 18, 2019)

It's almost time!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Aww, no more Wix...


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

oh thank god


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 18, 2019)

It's 10 now, God help us all!


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 18, 2019)

It's 10 now.... You reap what you sow.


----------



## MasterM64 (Oct 18, 2019)

The fear & anticipation of the unknown on what is upon us is killing us and the essence of fear itself builds...


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Miharu said:


> It's almost time!! I'm so excited!!!



When is it?
How long?


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Laconic (Oct 18, 2019)

Constantine said:


> When is it?
> How long?



Anytime from now to tomorrow afternoon. No for sure answer on when we?ll get more information !


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

so what's next to get changed?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> NOOO!! As much as I love Jack I'm sorry to see Wix go. Bye-bye, Wix, I'll miss you....



wix is just jack's true face


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> wix is just jack's true face



I'd actually love that if it were true.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 18, 2019)

Valzed said:


>



Stole the gif right out of my mouth lmao.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

oh lmao, I just now realized the op teases it tying four previous events together, _not_ four previous halloween events


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

So, how exactly do you get the new currency?
Like, I'm already at 250+ fear something and 0 spirit something.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

so with that said.... maybe the collectibles that changed is a hint?

yellow candy, red turnip, jack.....


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> So, how exactly do you get the new currency?
> Like, I'm already at 250+ fear something and 0 spirit something.



they'll likely explain everything when the event has actually started


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

seliph said:


> they'll likely explain everything when the event has actually started



in cryptic riddles, I hope


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I would assume we're either fighting ghost like them Ghostbusters or we're supposed to take each other's souls. Both sound delightful!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> so with that said.... maybe the collectibles that changed is a hint?
> 
> yellow candy, red turnip, jack.....



I think you're onto something.... especially since the last 4 events included those collectibles (last Halloween + AC week)


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ooh, my favorite!



ah everyone's favourite cryptic riddle, the alphabet


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

I feel a migraine coming on.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 18, 2019)

A spooky migraine that will allow you to see all~


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ooh, my favorite!



not sure how I feel about the unown taking over the porygon line's digital monopoly


----------



## Valzed (Oct 18, 2019)

Dear Mr./Ms. The Woods Expeditions Guide - I must be hopping off the forums for the night but I'm anxiously awaiting your arrival since I've yet to meet you. I look forward to learning more about your visit when I log back on tomorrow. Safe travels!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 18, 2019)

"I feel good. No, I feel great about the inevitable disappointment after finding out that the new currency is actually how many days I'll be banned from bell tree forums, and it was all a trap to get rid of all the greedy people who tried to get the most fear essence. The worse part, the spirit tokens are a lie, a lie made by the gods to fool people into thinking there's hope. Everything's a lie about this event, just like my hopes and dreams."
-Mayor Roy, 2019


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 18, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> "I feel good. No, I feel great about the inevitable disappointment after finding out that the new currency is actually how many days I'll be banned from bell tree forums, and it was all a trap to get rid of all the greedy people who tried to get the most fear essence. The worse part, the spirit tokens are a lie, a lie made by the gods to fool people into thinking there's hope. Everything's a lie about this event, just like my hopes and dreams."
> -Mayor Roy, 2019



Miharu and others banned for multiple years.... and I oop sksksks


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

well rip me, everyone. see you in about a year


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> You're going into hibernation as well?



It's early afternoon here.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> You're going into hibernation as well?



funny way of saying b&


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 18, 2019)

Lol. That made me laugh to hard and choke on my water XD


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 18, 2019)

Poor Laconic. She will be missed


----------



## Zura (Oct 18, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

I prefer "with the stars" or "got carded" please and thank you


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Corporate says the b*n word isn't really child-friendly



what did ben do?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 18, 2019)

poor luffy....


----------



## seliph (Oct 18, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> poor luffy....



whos gonna tell him he cant participate in the halloween event


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm jelly that everyone has so much more Fear Essnece than I do


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 18, 2019)

wait was the event supposed to happen now


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 18, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> wait was the event supposed to happen now



We were going to get word anytime between 10pm and like 2 tomorrow, the Woods Guide prob got lost in the fog or trees getting here.


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 18, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> We were going to get word anytime between 10pm and like 2 tomorrow, the Woods Guide prob got lost in the fog or trees getting here.



Oh right, so any time now.
I live 12 hours away from EST so saying “tomorrow” really confuses me lmao


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

Ah, so basically we'll hear anythin within the next 14 hours did I math right?


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 19, 2019)

why would I ask for directions? that'd ruin the thrill


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh, looks like I didn't miss anything of the event overnight, nice


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

H-Hewwo? Are we still safe in there?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, does the guide still has like 12 hours to arrive or am I just bad with time?


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

I think everyone is asleep.
By the time it gets going, I'll be asleep. :-(


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Wait, does the guide still has like 12 hours to arrive or am I just bad with time?



I guess it's 9 hours? I'm not sure, I also try at the moment to figure it out. My timezone is GMT+2 and
I just want to make sure that I can be part of the event when it starts.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> I guess it's 9 hours? I'm not sure, I also try at the moment to figure it out. My timezone is GMT+2 and
> I just want to make sure that I can be part of the event when it starts.



Well I guess we'll be able to see it? I live in Europe and I think that the event will start at 8PM max? From where I live I mean... I used EDT time as a reference but I might be wrong...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Nothing yet, it seems.  I’m very ready for whatever comes today, this event should be either fun or a complete nightmare lol.  I really hope it's fun, though.


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

This is very interesting.  I'm a little confused though: how do I find the doll?  Is it in one of the pages or in my town or what?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 19, 2019)

I'M HYPED : ) i hope i get to see what's happening before i sleep


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2019)

Wix said:


>



awww, really? that's okay though. i already took one without telling you


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

I just logged on and I’m confused but okay


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

this as a collectible or riot


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> H-Hewwo? Are we still safe in there?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, does the guide still has like 12 hours to arrive or am I just bad with time?



5.5 more hours as of right now, it's currently 9am.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Hellooo? Mr./Ms. The Woods Expedition Guide? Did you arrive while I was slumbering? Hmm... looks like we're all still waiting for The Woods Expedition Guide to get here. Phew... glad I didn't miss anything.


----------



## corlee1289 (Oct 19, 2019)

Hmm~ Only a little more while to go!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Hmmm I used to have a doll, but I gave that creepy thing away a little while ago....


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Just logged on, still nothing guys?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Just logged on, still nothing guys?



Nope, nothing so far


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Nope, nothing so far



Oh, wow. They’re really going to make us wait til the last second  
Has any other collectibles changed?


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah. Looks like we will have to wait until the last minute. Or close to.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

LunarMako said:


> Yeah. Looks like we will have to wait until the last minute. Or close to.



Lol, yes it's like those people checking your ventilation or fixing you pipes; we'll come between 8 and 5 lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

I understand why it's taking longer than we wanted, since events are such big projects on the part of the staff.  I'm sure this is going to be great when it starts.


----------



## Amilee (Oct 19, 2019)

ooh this sounds excting! cant wait


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Is fear essence still not coming through too ?  
I haven’t been going up.

Super hyped for the event to start though !! Only a couple more hours, right?


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 19, 2019)

2 : 30 pm, that is 11:30 am, oh boy, a few more hours.


----------



## tae (Oct 19, 2019)

OH BOY


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 19, 2019)

I have become immortal. Challenge me if you dare.


----------



## Lancelot (Oct 19, 2019)

What is fear essence? I didn’t read anything


----------



## tae (Oct 19, 2019)

i havent gotten to participate in events in so damn long this is so freaking exciting. 
what a spooky time to be alive.


----------



## Wix (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

tae said:


> i havent gotten to participate in events in so damn long this is so freaking exciting.
> what a spooky time to be alive.



I’m excited too, after being gone and hardly active for years, I’m excited to participate!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 19, 2019)

This is my first event.
That's it.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Wix said:


>



It's about time


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

I was gone for 10 minutes and so much happened !! 
Hyped !!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> What is fear essence? I didn?t read anything



We don't know..


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Wix has the best alarm clock! I don't know whether I'm just missing the times that Fear Essence is given out or if I'm not posting in the right places but if we need a lot of Fear Essence I'm screwed.

- - - Post Merge - - -


It took me a second to realize there isn't a member named Mary Roach...


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Wix has the best alarm clock! I don't know whether I'm just missing the times that Fear Essence is given out or if I'm not posting in the right places but if we need a lot of Fear Essence I'm screwed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yep, he quoted no one here, but a real person? LOL eerie. 
Also, fear essence hasn't been coming for me either, and I've been in lots of places of the forums today, so it's not just you ~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 19, 2019)

Wix said:


>



Not sure what your timezone is though d:


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Same for me! I've been quite stuck with Fear Essence.
I've only been getting essence for viewing threads recently too...


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Yep, he quoted no one here, but a real person? LOL eerie.
> Also, fear essence hasn't been coming for me either, and I've been in lots of places of the forums today, so it's not just you ~



I haven't had a chance to read Mary Roach's writings but I've read about some of her research methods & she seems like an interesting woman. 

While I'm glad to know it's not just me who hasn't received more FE I wish we were both racking up more Fear Essence. Unless having a lot is a bad thing.... then I'm fine with not having a lot.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> It's about time



Lmao nice


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 19, 2019)

Wix said:


>



ur time says 11:50 but it?s past 12
are we just being played here


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I haven't had a chance to read Mary Roach's writings but I've read about some of her research methods & she seems like an interesting woman.
> 
> While I'm glad to know it's not just me who hasn't received more FE I wish we were both racking up more Fear Essence. Unless having a lot is a bad thing.... then I'm fine with not having a lot.



I only got the little bit from clicking on Jers secret word  you’re not alone


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I haven't had a chance to read Mary Roach's writings but I've read about some of her research methods & she seems like an interesting woman.
> 
> While I'm glad to know it's not just me who hasn't received more FE I wish we were both racking up more Fear Essence. Unless having a lot is a bad thing.... then I'm fine with not having a lot.



From my memory of yesterday, I didn't start receiving FE until the afternoon and it was limited to certain boards, so perhaps it'll come back soon?  Based on Excalibur acknowledging what me and Miharu said about it, I would assume it's meant to work like this?


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> ur time says 11:50 but it’s past 12
> are we just being played here



Maybe the event was just Wix posting random pictures and our yellow candies being replaced by Pierrot...
I guess that's spooky enough to call it an event.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Same for me! I've been quite stuck with Fear Essence.
> I've only been getting essence for viewing threads recently too...



I didn't know we could get essence for viewing threads. I thought we had to post. I'm normally not much of a poster on here so all of this is very weird for me.


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> I only got the little bit from clicking on Jers secret word  you’re not alone



That's where the bulk of mine came from as well. I think I received a the rest for posting in this thread last night.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Don't forget the "forboding anticipation". That was also spooky



I don't know how I feel about the status above your profile picture changing to "Collecting Souls"...…...


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> From my memory of yesterday, I didn't start receiving FE until the afternoon and it was limited to certain boards, so perhaps it'll come back soon?  Based on Excalibur acknowledging what me and Miharu said about it, I would assume it's meant to work like this?



That's a good point. Hopefully it will start up again soon.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I don't know how I feel about the status above your profile picture changing to "Collecting Souls"...…...



He's been possessed by Reaper Overwatch what about it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Valzed said:


> I didn't know we could get essence for viewing threads. I thought we had to post. I'm normally not much of a poster on here so all of this is very weird for me.



Well if you go to your transaction tab you'll see that you win FE by viewing... maybe it's false idk but it's written so heh


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

The 1900 fake guests are back...


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

This is my first Woods Expedition! So what do i do, other than finding dolls?


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Well if you go to your transaction tab you'll see that you win FE by viewing... maybe it's false idk but it's written so heh



Thanks for the information! I didn't think to check my FE transactions! Very helpful!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> The 1900 fake guests are back...



I knew something was wrong the whole time with the amount of guests


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> This is my first Woods Expedition! So what do i do, other than finding dolls?



We haven't been given any clarity yet on what else to do, but news is meant to come soon.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

This about sums things up I think...


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> The 1900 fake guests are back...



Well, the woods IS haunted. Could be all the spirits of TBT past drawing nearer...


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Almost the deadline.... 

inb4 we got trolled


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 19, 2019)

sweet, I missed nothing


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

How many hours left?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> What are all of you currently afraid of? That the event might not even happen?
> 
> That sounds spooky...



changed to "reaping", huh... 

My current guess is they'll wait til the last second to make us THINK we got trolled.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hat' said:


> How many hours left?



One !


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> How many hours left?



If my clock is correct then there's less than an hour. (I'm in EDT.)


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 19, 2019)

I am invincible.


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 19, 2019)

Halloween is cancelled.


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

I knew it, and I bought all these party supplies for nothing!


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> I knew it, and I bought all these party supplies for nothing!



I'll take them off your hands if you want...


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

DEATH IS THE ONLY RELEASE


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Halloween is cancelled.



Noooooo! You may cancel Halloween on the forum but never in my heart.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Halloween is cancelled.



cancel culture is toxic! give us halloween! boo!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> I'll take them off your hands if you want...



Um, well, in a rampage I popped all of the spider filled balloons and now I have a situation...


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Um, well, in a rampage I popped all of the spider filled balloons and now I have a situation...



This is equally hilarious & horrifying to me. 0_o


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Halloween is cancelled.



oh hi, welcome back. long time, no see

(also, very fitting to see you back for this)


----------



## Trundle (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Halloween is cancelled.



Good. I don’t support pagan holidays anyway.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm gonna go and eat. If there's not even when I'm back... I won't give candies to any kids.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Halloween is cancelled.



): but what will I do with all my candy...... guess I'll eat it all till I go into a coma


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Halloween is cancelled.



Alright...

On to the Christmas event then.


----------



## Ossiran (Oct 19, 2019)

Every time I visit this forum it has 4 pages added, ha ha. People are certainly excited.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

My dude I have 12 voodoo dolls


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> Halloween is cancelled.



Just like the Fair, I assume.  Also, welcome back!


----------



## Zura (Oct 19, 2019)

Ï̶͎̒̄ ̷͓͓͙̱̓͑͒̀̚̚ͅd̷̪̰͓͔͖̞́̔̑̎͑̈́̽͝ó̸̞͋̔͆̅̀̎̚ ̵̡̜͎̣͖̪̝̖̑ŕ̸̙͌́e̶̱͙͍͔̗̝̍͂̓̌̔̈́̄͘m̷̭̫͇͔̻̖͐̀̾͌é̸̢̖̩̼̫̬̀͝͠ṁ̴̯̫̦͙͍̊b̵̢͉̦͔̠̼̺͌̏̌̽́̉̈͝e̶̡͉̜̗̗̫̫̐́̎͑͊̂͠ȓ̶̘͂͂ ̵̨̡̺̞̠̓̏͛̾̒͘͜͜w̵̜͈̪͖̝͒̂̀̈́͌͝ḁ̴͓̭͕͖̎̾̓̑̓͑̔ȓ̸͕̜͎͙̥ṅ̴͙͇͇i̴̿̎̀̇̋͜͝͝͝ñ̵̢̧͖͎̯̲̳̯̏̊̅͗g̶͔̅̈́̿ ̷̧̡̞͎͈̻̏ͅÿ̵̧̲̻̯̹͖̮̯́͒́o̴͓͔̒͒̆̍̏͜͠ǔ̶̱̹̲͎̼̻̈͆ ̴̬̿̾̽̈́̊͜ͅä̷̟̪̫̳́̇̈́̇ļ̶̪̠̩̮̘̲͊͂ĺ̶̲́̈̄̿̅ ̷̥̬̝̜͎̫͕͍̃t̷͚͍̤͖̬̙̖͆̑́̂͑́͝h̸̰̿ͅi̷̭̪̱͍͕̜͋̃̂͝͠ͅͅş̷̢̞̯̲͖̓̄͗̐̑̾͠ ̸̹͈͈͑̔w̶̧͔̤͕͇͕̘̰̑̄͒̔͘o̸̹̝̖̘͔͔͚͐ú̷̡͗͆͐̓̀̇l̶̛̬̉̂͛ḋ̸̀̋͜ ̴̢̢͕̣̯̼̯̽̑̚͠h̸͖͗̍̇̃͝͝ä̷̫́̽͌͠p̷̤̏p̵̛̦͑͐̅̈́̉͝e̷̺͌̓͗͠ͅn̵̐͜


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ï̶͎̒̄ ̷͓͓͙̱̓͑͒̀̚̚ͅd̷̪̰͓͔͖̞́̔̑̎͑̈́̽͝ó̸̞͋̔͆̅̀̎̚ ̵̡̜͎̣͖̪̝̖̑ŕ̸̙͌́e̶̱͙͍͔̗̝̍͂̓̌̔̈́̄͘m̷̭̫͇͔̻̖͐̀̾͌é̸̢̖̩̼̫̬̀͝͠ṁ̴̯̫̦͙͍̊b̵̢͉̦͔̠̼̺͌̏̌̽́̉̈͝e̶̡͉̜̗̗̫̫̐́̎͑͊̂͠ȓ̶̘͂͂ ̵̨̡̺̞̠̓̏͛̾̒͘͜͜w̵̜͈̪͖̝͒̂̀̈́͌͝ḁ̴͓̭͕͖̎̾̓̑̓͑̔ȓ̸͕̜͎͙̥ṅ̴͙͇͇i̴̿̎̀̇̋͜͝͝͝ñ̵̢̧͖͎̯̲̳̯̏̊̅͗g̶͔̅̈́̿ ̷̧̡̞͎͈̻̏ͅÿ̵̧̲̻̯̹͖̮̯́͒́o̴͓͔̒͒̆̍̏͜͠ǔ̶̱̹̲͎̼̻̈͆ ̴̬̿̾̽̈́̊͜ͅä̷̟̪̫̳́̇̈́̇ļ̶̪̠̩̮̘̲͊͂ĺ̶̲́̈̄̿̅ ̷̥̬̝̜͎̫͕͍̃t̷͚͍̤͖̬̙̖͆̑́̂͑́͝h̸̰̿ͅi̷̭̪̱͍͕̜͋̃̂͝͠ͅͅş̷̢̞̯̲͖̓̄͗̐̑̾͠ ̸̹͈͈͑̔w̶̧͔̤͕͇͕̘̰̑̄͒̔͘o̸̹̝̖̘͔͔͚͐ú̷̡͗͆͐̓̀̇l̶̛̬̉̂͛ḋ̸̀̋͜ ̴̢̢͕̣̯̼̯̽̑̚͠h̸͖͗̍̇̃͝͝ä̷̫́̽͌͠p̷̤̏p̵̛̦͑͐̅̈́̉͝e̷̺͌̓͗͠ͅn̵̐͜



Okay this made me laugh though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ï̶͎̒̄ ̷͓͓͙̱̓͑͒̀̚̚ͅd̷̪̰͓͔͖̞́̔̑̎͑̈́̽͝ó̸̞͋̔͆̅̀̎̚ ̵̡̜͎̣͖̪̝̖̑ŕ̸̙͌́e̶̱͙͍͔̗̝̍͂̓̌̔̈́̄͘m̷̭̫͇͔̻̖͐̀̾͌é̸̢̖̩̼̫̬̀͝͠ṁ̴̯̫̦͙͍̊b̵̢͉̦͔̠̼̺͌̏̌̽́̉̈͝e̶̡͉̜̗̗̫̫̐́̎͑͊̂͠ȓ̶̘͂͂ ̵̨̡̺̞̠̓̏͛̾̒͘͜͜w̵̜͈̪͖̝͒̂̀̈́͌͝ḁ̴͓̭͕͖̎̾̓̑̓͑̔ȓ̸͕̜͎͙̥ṅ̴͙͇͇i̴̿̎̀̇̋͜͝͝͝ñ̵̢̧͖͎̯̲̳̯̏̊̅͗g̶͔̅̈́̿ ̷̧̡̞͎͈̻̏ͅÿ̵̧̲̻̯̹͖̮̯́͒́o̴͓͔̒͒̆̍̏͜͠ǔ̶̱̹̲͎̼̻̈͆ ̴̬̿̾̽̈́̊͜ͅä̷̟̪̫̳́̇̈́̇ļ̶̪̠̩̮̘̲͊͂ĺ̶̲́̈̄̿̅ ̷̥̬̝̜͎̫͕͍̃t̷͚͍̤͖̬̙̖͆̑́̂͑́͝h̸̰̿ͅi̷̭̪̱͍͕̜͋̃̂͝͠ͅͅş̷̢̞̯̲͖̓̄͗̐̑̾͠ ̸̹͈͈͑̔w̶̧͔̤͕͇͕̘̰̑̄͒̔͘o̸̹̝̖̘͔͔͚͐ú̷̡͗͆͐̓̀̇l̶̛̬̉̂͛ḋ̸̀̋͜ ̴̢̢͕̣̯̼̯̽̑̚͠h̸͖͗̍̇̃͝͝ä̷̫́̽͌͠p̷̤̏p̵̛̦͑͐̅̈́̉͝e̷̺͌̓͗͠ͅn̵̐͜



That is the most ominous font I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ï̶͎̒̄ ̷͓͓͙̱̓͑͒̀̚̚ͅd̷̪̰͓͔͖̞́̔̑̎͑̈́̽͝ó̸̞͋̔͆̅̀̎̚ ̵̡̜͎̣͖̪̝̖̑ŕ̸̙͌́e̶̱͙͍͔̗̝̍͂̓̌̔̈́̄͘m̷̭̫͇͔̻̖͐̀̾͌é̸̢̖̩̼̫̬̀͝͠ṁ̴̯̫̦͙͍̊b̵̢͉̦͔̠̼̺͌̏̌̽́̉̈͝e̶̡͉̜̗̗̫̫̐́̎͑͊̂͠ȓ̶̘͂͂ ̵̨̡̺̞̠̓̏͛̾̒͘͜͜w̵̜͈̪͖̝͒̂̀̈́͌͝ḁ̴͓̭͕͖̎̾̓̑̓͑̔ȓ̸͕̜͎͙̥ṅ̴͙͇͇i̴̿̎̀̇̋͜͝͝͝ñ̵̢̧͖͎̯̲̳̯̏̊̅͗g̶͔̅̈́̿ ̷̧̡̞͎͈̻̏ͅÿ̵̧̲̻̯̹͖̮̯́͒́o̴͓͔̒͒̆̍̏͜͠ǔ̶̱̹̲͎̼̻̈͆ ̴̬̿̾̽̈́̊͜ͅä̷̟̪̫̳́̇̈́̇ļ̶̪̠̩̮̘̲͊͂ĺ̶̲́̈̄̿̅ ̷̥̬̝̜͎̫͕͍̃t̷͚͍̤͖̬̙̖͆̑́̂͑́͝h̸̰̿ͅi̷̭̪̱͍͕̜͋̃̂͝͠ͅͅş̷̢̞̯̲͖̓̄͗̐̑̾͠ ̸̹͈͈͑̔w̶̧͔̤͕͇͕̘̰̑̄͒̔͘o̸̹̝̖̘͔͔͚͐ú̷̡͗͆͐̓̀̇l̶̛̬̉̂͛ḋ̸̀̋͜ ̴̢̢͕̣̯̼̯̽̑̚͠h̸͖͗̍̇̃͝͝ä̷̫́̽͌͠p̷̤̏p̵̛̦͑͐̅̈́̉͝e̷̺͌̓͗͠ͅn̵̐͜



That Halloween is cancelled and we are going over to the Christmas event now?


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ï̶͎̒̄ ̷͓͓͙̱̓͑͒̀̚̚ͅd̷̪̰͓͔͖̞́̔̑̎͑̈́̽͝ó̸̞͋̔͆̅̀̎̚ ̵̡̜͎̣͖̪̝̖̑ŕ̸̙͌́e̶̱͙͍͔̗̝̍͂̓̌̔̈́̄͘m̷̭̫͇͔̻̖͐̀̾͌é̸̢̖̩̼̫̬̀͝͠ṁ̴̯̫̦͙͍̊b̵̢͉̦͔̠̼̺͌̏̌̽́̉̈͝e̶̡͉̜̗̗̫̫̐́̎͑͊̂͠ȓ̶̘͂͂ ̵̨̡̺̞̠̓̏͛̾̒͘͜͜w̵̜͈̪͖̝͒̂̀̈́͌͝ḁ̴͓̭͕͖̎̾̓̑̓͑̔ȓ̸͕̜͎͙̥ṅ̴͙͇͇i̴̿̎̀̇̋͜͝͝͝ñ̵̢̧͖͎̯̲̳̯̏̊̅͗g̶͔̅̈́̿ ̷̧̡̞͎͈̻̏ͅÿ̵̧̲̻̯̹͖̮̯́͒́o̴͓͔̒͒̆̍̏͜͠ǔ̶̱̹̲͎̼̻̈͆ ̴̬̿̾̽̈́̊͜ͅä̷̟̪̫̳́̇̈́̇ļ̶̪̠̩̮̘̲͊͂ĺ̶̲́̈̄̿̅ ̷̥̬̝̜͎̫͕͍̃t̷͚͍̤͖̬̙̖͆̑́̂͑́͝h̸̰̿ͅi̷̭̪̱͍͕̜͋̃̂͝͠ͅͅş̷̢̞̯̲͖̓̄͗̐̑̾͠ ̸̹͈͈͑̔w̶̧͔̤͕͇͕̘̰̑̄͒̔͘o̸̹̝̖̘͔͔͚͐ú̷̡͗͆͐̓̀̇l̶̛̬̉̂͛ḋ̸̀̋͜ ̴̢̢͕̣̯̼̯̽̑̚͠h̸͖͗̍̇̃͝͝ä̷̫́̽͌͠p̷̤̏p̵̛̦͑͐̅̈́̉͝e̷̺͌̓͗͠ͅn̵̐͜



The first victim. RIP.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ï̶͎̒̄ ̷͓͓͙̱̓͑͒̀̚̚ͅd̷̪̰͓͔͖̞́̔̑̎͑̈́̽͝ó̸̞͋̔͆̅̀̎̚ ̵̡̜͎̣͖̪̝̖̑ŕ̸̙͌́e̶̱͙͍͔̗̝̍͂̓̌̔̈́̄͘m̷̭̫͇͔̻̖͐̀̾͌é̸̢̖̩̼̫̬̀͝͠ṁ̴̯̫̦͙͍̊b̵̢͉̦͔̠̼̺͌̏̌̽́̉̈͝e̶̡͉̜̗̗̫̫̐́̎͑͊̂͠ȓ̶̘͂͂ ̵̨̡̺̞̠̓̏͛̾̒͘͜͜w̵̜͈̪͖̝͒̂̀̈́͌͝ḁ̴͓̭͕͖̎̾̓̑̓͑̔ȓ̸͕̜͎͙̥ṅ̴͙͇͇i̴̿̎̀̇̋͜͝͝͝ñ̵̢̧͖͎̯̲̳̯̏̊̅͗g̶͔̅̈́̿ ̷̧̡̞͎͈̻̏ͅÿ̵̧̲̻̯̹͖̮̯́͒́o̴͓͔̒͒̆̍̏͜͠ǔ̶̱̹̲͎̼̻̈͆ ̴̬̿̾̽̈́̊͜ͅä̷̟̪̫̳́̇̈́̇ļ̶̪̠̩̮̘̲͊͂ĺ̶̲́̈̄̿̅ ̷̥̬̝̜͎̫͕͍̃t̷͚͍̤͖̬̙̖͆̑́̂͑́͝h̸̰̿ͅi̷̭̪̱͍͕̜͋̃̂͝͠ͅͅş̷̢̞̯̲͖̓̄͗̐̑̾͠ ̸̹͈͈͑̔w̶̧͔̤͕͇͕̘̰̑̄͒̔͘o̸̹̝̖̘͔͔͚͐ú̷̡͗͆͐̓̀̇l̶̛̬̉̂͛ḋ̸̀̋͜ ̴̢̢͕̣̯̼̯̽̑̚͠h̸͖͗̍̇̃͝͝ä̷̫́̽͌͠p̷̤̏p̵̛̦͑͐̅̈́̉͝e̷̺͌̓͗͠ͅn̵̐͜



Excalibur once said, "Those who are the most afraid should find peace in eternal rest

Oh I do wonder whom among us might be the first to go" early on in the thread...

Does this then mean he was the first to go?


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ï̶͎̒̄ ̷͓͓͙̱̓͑͒̀̚̚ͅd̷̪̰͓͔͖̞́̔̑̎͑̈́̽͝ó̸̞͋̔͆̅̀̎̚ ̵̡̜͎̣͖̪̝̖̑ŕ̸̙͌́e̶̱͙͍͔̗̝̍͂̓̌̔̈́̄͘m̷̭̫͇͔̻̖͐̀̾͌é̸̢̖̩̼̫̬̀͝͠ṁ̴̯̫̦͙͍̊b̵̢͉̦͔̠̼̺͌̏̌̽́̉̈͝e̶̡͉̜̗̗̫̫̐́̎͑͊̂͠ȓ̶̘͂͂ ̵̨̡̺̞̠̓̏͛̾̒͘͜͜w̵̜͈̪͖̝͒̂̀̈́͌͝ḁ̴͓̭͕͖̎̾̓̑̓͑̔ȓ̸͕̜͎͙̥ṅ̴͙͇͇i̴̿̎̀̇̋͜͝͝͝ñ̵̢̧͖͎̯̲̳̯̏̊̅͗g̶͔̅̈́̿ ̷̧̡̞͎͈̻̏ͅÿ̵̧̲̻̯̹͖̮̯́͒́o̴͓͔̒͒̆̍̏͜͠ǔ̶̱̹̲͎̼̻̈͆ ̴̬̿̾̽̈́̊͜ͅä̷̟̪̫̳́̇̈́̇ļ̶̪̠̩̮̘̲͊͂ĺ̶̲́̈̄̿̅ ̷̥̬̝̜͎̫͕͍̃t̷͚͍̤͖̬̙̖͆̑́̂͑́͝h̸̰̿ͅi̷̭̪̱͍͕̜͋̃̂͝͠ͅͅş̷̢̞̯̲͖̓̄͗̐̑̾͠ ̸̹͈͈͑̔w̶̧͔̤͕͇͕̘̰̑̄͒̔͘o̸̹̝̖̘͔͔͚͐ú̷̡͗͆͐̓̀̇l̶̛̬̉̂͛ḋ̸̀̋͜ ̴̢̢͕̣̯̼̯̽̑̚͠h̸͖͗̍̇̃͝͝ä̷̫́̽͌͠p̷̤̏p̵̛̦͑͐̅̈́̉͝e̷̺͌̓͗͠ͅn̵̐͜



Awesome font! 

Oh no! Excalibur? Where are you? I wonder what happened to Excalibur...


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Awesome font!
> 
> Oh no! Excalibur? Where are you? I wonder what happened to Excalibur...



he ded


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> he ded



Guess we now need a grave stone collectible


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> he ded



Can confirm, he ded


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> he ded



How sad. I liked his cryptic dire warnings of doom. I'll miss both them & him...


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Guess we now need a grave stone collectible



I highly support this movement. Let’s capitalize on their death with a collectible.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> How sad. I liked his cryptic dire warnings of doom. I'll miss both them & him...



I know ! Our spooky hint machine is gone


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

NO NO DON'T DO THAT YOU CAN'T CAPITALIZE ON SOMEONE'S DEATH THAT'S MEAN


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> NO NO DON'T DO THAT YOU CAN'T CAPITALIZE ON SOMEONE'S DEATH THAT'S MEAN



I’ve got some bad news for you


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

We just got a letter, We just got a letter, We just got a letter, I wonder who it's from?


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 19, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Guess we now need a grave stone collectible



Yes, please! That would be awesome along with a re-release of those cool lanterns and scrolls. Those would be my favorite collectibles of all time.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> NO NO DON'T DO THAT YOU CAN'T CAPITALIZE ON SOMEONE'S DEATH THAT'S MEAN



Yeah, you are right...

Let's get a Spongebob collectible instead


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> We just got a letter, We just got a letter, We just got a letter, I wonder who it's from?



(BLUES CLUES YAY) It's from the Woods Expedition guide. I bet he's possessing users left and right, from what I know so far.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Yeah, you are right...
> 
> Let's get a Spongebob collectible instead



Truly the sincerest way to honor a lost cryptic hint giver...


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Okay, but now that I think about it, collectibles of Spongebob and friends would be kinda cool...

Like, I would like to have a Plankton collectible


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> I highly support this movement. Let?s capitalize on their death with a collectible.



That's awful morbid

I approve.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Truly the sincerest way to honor a lost cryptic hint giver...



its what they would have wanted


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Miss Lazuli said:


> Okay, but now that I think about it, collectibles of Spongebob and friends would be kinda cool...
> 
> Like, I would like to have a Plankton collectible



I'm good with Spongebob collectibles. I'd like Squidward.


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Even if i had dolls, i wouldn't tell this Woods guy about them! Also i would like a sandy collectible if we truly needed Spongebob collectibles.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> I'm good with Spongebob collectibles. I'd like Squidward.



I’m partial to the “CHOCOLATE?!” guy myself.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> its what they would have wanted



So true. Who could be more cryptic than Spongebob & friends?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

You know what? Forget Halloween!

Let's just make a huge Spongebob themed event instead with said collectibles and such!


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Everything. Also i think we'd get sued if we had a Spongebob event.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I?m partial to the ?CHOCOLATE?!? guy myself.



CHOCOLATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

We need more chocolate collectibles, cake isn't enough


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Look at us... screaming “treats” when we’re getting tricks...


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

What about CHOCOLATE CAKE? or was that already done? Also, i expect for myself not to trust Woods at all this year.


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 19, 2019)

A gravestone collectible wouldn't be *strange* enough.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> A gravestone collectible wouldn't be *strange* enough.



Only a Spongebob collectible is stranger


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> A gravestone collectible wouldn't be *strange* enough.



How about a graveyard with the RIP in that awesome font Excalibur used? Would that count?

(P.S. Lovely to see you haunting the forums again!)


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2019)

Morning everyone! I'm glad I didn't miss anything during my sleep hahaha, how's everything so far? :>


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

actually, almost everything is stranger than a gravestone. That, and basically Woods guy came back and no one trusts him this year! YAY!


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> What about CHOCOLATE CAKE? or was that already done? Also, i expect for myself not to trust Woods at all this year.



The Chocolate Cake is already a collectible

But what about a Strawberry Cake?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> What about CHOCOLATE CAKE? or was that already done? Also, i expect for myself not to trust Woods at all this year.



We already have chocolate cake collectibles: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Oblivia said:


> A gravestone collectible wouldn't be *strange* enough.



Gravestone collectibles would still be amazing though


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Morning everyone! I'm glad I didn't miss anything during my sleep hahaha, how's everything so far? :>



Nothing has happened, no information or anything yet. 

Some mods came in and said Halloween was canceled, followed by Excalibur dying---profile wiped out to "USER NOT FOUND", and warning us that he told us this would happen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In his previous cryptic posts, he pondered who would be the first to "go". 

So we're pretty sure that's what happened, he was the first one to die.

Oh, and FE stopped ! 

I think that's everything that happened. Only 30 minutes left.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> Nothing has happened, no information or anything yet.
> 
> Some mods came in and said Halloween was canceled, followed by Excalibur dying---profile wiped out to "USER NOT FOUND", and warning us that he told us this would happen.



Thanks for the update!! 

And omg hahaha I missed that XD Just half an hour left to go :> I hope it starts soon ahh I need to leave in half an hour ; v ;


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

It is time.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2019)

How long has FE stopped? O:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> A gravestone collectible wouldn't be *strange* enough.



Is this a hint?


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> How long has FE stopped? O:



All day !  
But Excalibur, before he died, confirmed that it is limited to certain boards at different times of the day ! So we were right !


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> It is time.



Nope. 30 minutes left. I could have sworn the OP post said 2 PM last night but I was a bit tired so I'm probably wrong.


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2019)

I earned some FE for viewing threads just now O:


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> How long has FE stopped? O:



For about 3H.

I deserve a thousand TBT for this joke.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> A gravestone collectible wouldn't be *strange* enough.



WHAT


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I earned some FE for viewing threads just now O:



Can confirm!! Just went and viewed a bunch of Bulletin Board threads and earned a bunch of FE o:


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I earned some FE for viewing threads just now O:



I got viewing ones when I first logged on too, but nothing after that !


----------



## Miharu (Oct 19, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> Can confirm!! Just went and viewed a bunch of Bulletin Board threads and earned a bunch of FE o:





Hat' said:


> For about 3H.
> 
> I deserve a thousand TBT for this joke.





Laconic said:


> I got viewing ones when I first logged on too, but nothing after that !



Yeah o: I earned some tbt for viewing and I tried viewing other threads but didn't earn anymore after that either, but Zeta said he viewed some threads in bulletin board and got some! I'll switch over to computer soon to test it :>


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Jacob said:


> WHAT


Oh hey dim- I mean Jacob! Be afraid as Woods guy is back... in half an hour. BUT STILL!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah o: I earned some tbt for viewing and I tried viewing other threads but didn't earn anymore after that either, but Zeta said he viewed some threads in bulletin board and got some! I'll switch over to computer soon to test it :>



Okay it stopped giving me FE I'm not sure what's going on anymore XD maybe it's capped like per area?  Will test other areas soon~


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Yeah o: I earned some tbt for viewing and I tried viewing other threads but didn't earn anymore after that either, but Zeta said he viewed some threads in bulletin board and got some! I'll switch over to computer soon to test it :>



It didn't actually stop for 3 hours though... it's just that... FE... 3H...


----------



## Jacob (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> Oh hey dim- I mean Jacob! Be afraid as Woods guy is back... in half an hour. BUT STILL!



I'm scared!


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

I tried to view other threads and no FE for me. I’m also on mobile so I don’t know if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> A gravestone collectible wouldn't be *strange* enough.



MISS OBLIVIA....


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> It didn't actually stop for 3 hours though... it's just that... FE... 3H...



underappreciated comedian


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

I've been stuck at 50 FE since this morning and I've viewed a bunch of threads in different areas and this thread off & on all day. I just went into The Bulletin Board, viewed 2 other threads and no FE.

Forgot to mention I'm on my laptop not mobile.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> I tried to view other threads and no FE for me. I’m also on mobile so I don’t know if that has anything to do with it.



I'm on PC and it's the same for me.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> I tried to view other threads and no FE for me. I’m also on mobile so I don’t know if that has anything to do with it.



Yeah it's stopped giving me FE from viewing threads, not sure what the pattern is haha


----------



## hestu (Oct 19, 2019)

Yeah still no FE for me lol


----------



## Noctis (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't know about yall but I stopped earing bells since yesterday morning, specifically 10AM PST. Instead I earned fear essence for posting and viewing. Looks like I'm earning bells again but @ mods what's up.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Don't be spooked when the home page suddenly becomes all spooky.
I know I'm not ready for it.


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Noctis said:


> I don't know about yall but I stopped earing bells since yesterday morning, specifically 10AM PST. Instead I earned fear essence for posting and viewing. Looks like I'm earning bells again but @ mods what's up.


The event is.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Noctis said:


> I don't know about yall but I stopped earing bells since yesterday morning, specifically 10AM PST. Instead I earned fear essence for posting and viewing. Looks like I'm earning bells again but @ mods what's up.



I had the exact same experience ! Can confirm this.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 19, 2019)

Laconic said:


> I had the exact same experience ! Can confirm this.



Okay phew. Good to know. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

To be honest I haven’t paid attention to my bells.


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

I wonder WHAT Woods guy is up to? does he want to kill and possess everyone? Is he actually trying to redeem himself? is he lying about that?


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Also, 15 minutes to go... but it’s only an estimate...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

Fear essence is very random. I was earning but I haven’t earned in a while, I’m not even earning bells rn
Idk what’s going on


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 19, 2019)

Miharu said:


> I earned some FE for viewing threads just now O:





ZetaFunction said:


> Can confirm!! Just went and viewed a bunch of Bulletin Board threads and earned a bunch of FE o:





Hat' said:


> It didn't actually stop for 3 hours though... it's just that... FE... 3H...





Kaiaa said:


> I tried to view other threads and no FE for me. I?m also on mobile so I don?t know if that has anything to do with it.





Valzed said:


> I've been stuck at 50 FE since this morning and I've viewed a bunch of threads in different areas and this thread off & on all day. I just went into The Bulletin Board, viewed 2 other threads and no FE.
> 
> Forgot to mention I'm on my laptop not mobile.





hestu said:


> Yeah still no FE for me lol



What does Fire Emblem have to do with anything?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> I wonder WHAT Woods guy i up to? does he want to kill and possess everyone? Is he actually trying to redeem himself? is he lying about that?



He hunts everyone with pineapple pizza


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

It's FEAR ESSENCE, not Fire emblem.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> What does Fire Emblem have to do with anything?



Lazy people can’t spell essence!


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

StarParty8 said:


> I wonder WHAT Woods guy i up to? does he want to kill and possess everyone? Is he actually trying to redeem himself? is he lying about that?



I've never had the chance to meet The Woods Expedition Guide but from what I can gather things did not go well the last time he/she visited.


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> What does Fire Emblem have to do with anything?



That's my joke!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> What does Fire Emblem have to do with anything?



guys the currency is actually fire emblems and this is secretly a FE event in disguise


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Kaiaa said:


> Also, 15 minutes to go... but it’s only an estimate...



Well, I guess that _was_ a catch in what Jeremy said.


----------



## Kaiaa (Oct 19, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Lazy people can’t spell essence!



You caught me.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm just gonna stay on the site for about 20 mins till the event starts. Gotta get my spook on. I went Halloween shopping earlier today, need to get in the spirit.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Oblivia said:


> What does Fire Emblem have to do with anything?



Okay, I'm not joking when I ask this but... what is Fire Emblem? (I'm old & possibly out of touch.)


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Okay, I'm not joking when I ask this but... what is Fire Emblem? (I'm old & possibly out of touch.)



An event that happened a few years back

Oh ANd A GaME


----------



## Hat' (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Okay, I'm not joking when I ask this but... what is Fire Emblem? (I'm old & possibly out of touch.)



something that takes too much time in every nintendo direct


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Okay, I'm not joking when I ask this but... what is Fire Emblem? (I'm old & possibly out of touch.)



it's a game franchise that's almost 30 years old now hehe


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Okay, I'm not joking when I ask this but... what is Fire Emblem? (I'm old & possibly out of touch.)



A Nintendo tactical fighting videogame. They recently came out with Fire Emblem: Three Houses.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

Lmao my dumbass out here thinking of tbt event with the fire motes HAHAHA


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

Hat' said:


> something that takes too much time in every nintendo direct



Dang ain't that the truth.


----------



## Laconic (Oct 19, 2019)

Less than 10 minutes.


----------



## seliph (Oct 19, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Lmao my dumbass out here thinking of tbt event with the fire motes HAHAHA



i thought you were making a clever joke why did you out yourself like this


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

seliph said:


> i thought you were making a clever joke why did you out yourself like this



**** i mean yes that’s what I was thinking of


----------



## StarParty8 (Oct 19, 2019)

Oh no! We have to hide everyone not spooky enough to attack!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 19, 2019)

Valzed said:


> Okay, I'm not joking when I ask this but... what is Fire Emblem? (I'm old & possibly out of touch.)



one of my favorite game series

Seriously though we have mario rep with yoshi egg and goomba, pokemon rep with pika/togepi/ditto egg & pokeballs, and other smaller games (pikmin, pinky/pacman, etc.) but yet no FE collectibles yet..... thonk

EDIT: also where's the Zelda collectibles at mods wyd


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 19, 2019)

seliph said:


> i thought you were making a clever joke why did you out yourself like this



My life is a ****ing joke anyway


----------



## Valzed (Oct 19, 2019)

Thank you to all who answered my Fire Emblem question. I do remember hearing about it in recent Directs but was too focused on NH and anything Zelda to pay attention.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 19, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> one of my favorite game series
> 
> Seriously though we have mario rep with yoshi egg and goomba, pokemon rep with pika/togepi/ditto egg & pokeballs, and other smaller games (pikmin, pinky/pacman, etc.) but yet no FE collectibles yet..... thonk



Hm you make a good point. I'm not into Fire Emblem but it is popular enough for people to recognize and it's played alot. Maybe one day in the future the staff will create such collectables.


----------

